# 65 wheel/tire question



## sdrake (Jan 8, 2010)

Have a restored stock 65 with the proper bias ply tires on stock wheels. Drives about like a school bus as many of you know.

Here is my question, what would be a period correct type of wheel and tire combo I could use to get some drivability out of the car when I'm not worried about being points judged?

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nothing looks better on a classic GTO then Cragars IMO, which came out in `66. I'm running 295-50-15s in the back and 14s on the front. Love the look of the wide tires on the back.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used to run Goodyear Custom Polysteels on mine, whitewalls. They were the stock size equivalent, 215/75/14, and I ran them with wheel covers on the '67. they looked stock. My '65 came with whitewalls from the factory, and I've run them on the steel wheels with hubcaps, too. I've been running the Rally 1 wheels for about 20 years, even theough my '65 came with Custom wheel covers. The early style Cragar SS or American Torque Thrust (Not the Torque Thrust D) look great on these cars, run true, balance easily, and are period correct. I had a Competition Orange '66 back in '80, and it had Cragar SS wheels on it...this was PRE Dukes of Hazzard, too!!


----------



## sdrake (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks guys, love the cragars, just didn't know how true they would be to the car. One year is close enough!

Ordering a set tonight.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just got on the Cragar website.....the Cragar SS was introduced in 1964! So, you're right there with being in the period.


----------



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

I took Rukee's advide and went with the Crager's and 245 601 5 in the rear and 225 60 15 in the front.
IMO it looks great.
Mike


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

So Mike is running 245 60 x15s and Rukees running 295 50 x15s. So why am I getting inner sidewall chaffing during cornering when I'm running 245 70 x15on Rally I wheels no less?? Either you guys are running some manner of offset, or all 65s are not created equal!


For what its worth, driveabilty vs. original appearance; I'm going with Redline radials after I smoke (or chaff) off this set of tires.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I trimmed the inside of my fender wells at least a 1/2 inch to get the tires to clear.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im more partial to Ansen slotted mags myself, but Cragars are cool too. I still like the Rally I wheel with some RWL tires, a 15x7 front and 15x8 rear.


----------

